# Electricians Tool Belt



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Depends what you're doing. I keep my goto pouch near me and my goto tools in my pockets. Bags and boxes are in the van for anything special.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

BigRich3113 said:


> What if your favorite? Every one I purchase seems to have a flaw. Either it is too bulky, too small, not durable, nowhere to put hardware hard to reach pockets, etc. Just curious about what everybody else is using.


I understand. As an apprentice I tried everything looking for perfection. You ARE all too correct.... every one has some flaw. I settled on this sometime in the last decade.

It's only major flaw (which seems to be the same with all of them in this style) is the dividers don't go all the way to the bottom which lets long thin tools slide down under them and get sideways. When I bought this one it's divider was longer than the Ideal or Klein versions. At the time the horrible Klein version had dividers barely two inches deep. 

To make it perfect I'd want two dividers that go all the way to the bottom. This one has one divider about 1 1/2 inches from the bottom. It's been Uber durable though lasting 15 years and not even close to being worn out.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Flyingsod said:


> I understand. As an apprentice I tried everything looking for perfection. You ARE all too correct.... every one has some flaw. I settled on this sometime in the last decade.
> 
> It's only major flaw (which seems to be the same with all of them in this style) is the dividers don't go all the way to the bottom which lets long thin tools slide down under them and get sideways. When I bought this one it's divider was longer than the Ideal or Klein versions. At the time the horrible Klein version had dividers barely two inches deep.
> 
> ...


Bah.. forgot the pic.









Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


>


Gimme a break. You use a Homer bucket and a tool tray.

Then you scold me about image  .


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Flyingsod said:


> Bah.. forgot the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those tie raps between the belt and bag? Never considered doing that.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Gimme a break. You use a Homer bucket and a tool tray.
> 
> Then you scold me about image  .


Did you fall on your head?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Did you fall on your head?


Many times  .


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I used the one on the right for 20 or 25 years. Too old to figure it out but only had 3 in my life and the first one was stolen in my 2nd. year. Just fired up the Veto on the left so I can't say how it will last. I'm liking tho as it stands and has a carry handle.

Hope to use it soon but been busy trying to find a truck for 99, then he finds one on his own. No matter I've a sore leg too and some other sore spots.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

daveEM said:


> I used the one on the right for 20 or 25 years. Too old to figure it out but only had 3 in my life and the first one was stolen in my 2nd. year. Just fired up the Veto on the left so I can't say how it will last. I'm liking tho as it stands and has a carry handle.
> 
> Hope to use it soon but been busy trying to find a truck for 99, then he finds one on his own. No matter I've a sore leg too and some other sore spots.


You need to hang those bags in the local museum Dave. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

jw0445 said:


> Are those tie raps between the belt and bag? Never considered doing that.


Yeah, they stay in place surprisingly well.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HackWork said:


>


Yup.


----------



## BigRich3113 (Dec 9, 2016)

Doing mostly commercial rough in. 3/4" EMT conduit bending, THHN, Running MC, cutting in boxes, etc. I find that one sided belts can sometime tend to bother my lower back.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

BigRich3113 said:


> Doing mostly commercial rough in. 3/4" EMT conduit bending, THHN, Running MC, cutting in boxes, etc. I find that one sided belts can sometime tend to bother my lower back.


What! You wear them things all day? I only wear mine walking to and from the truck so my hands are free to carry other stuff.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRich3113 (Dec 9, 2016)

Flyingsod said:


> What! You wear them things all day? I only wear mine walking to and from the truck so my hands are free to carry other stuff.
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


I guess I am still trying to impress the foreman haha.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Buy a decent tool bag for all your hand tools. Buy a pouch and put the tools in it that you're only using for that particular task. Leather rocks. A decent size parts pouch rocks. A hammer strap at your ass is dumb.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

I use a boulder bag ult104 and love it, suspenders are nice also.

http://www.boulderbag.com/electrian.htm

Tool bag I use a veto pro PAC ot xxl, its stupid big but saves trips to the van

http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/00...49452_1297963028_o_1024x1024.jpg?v=1364983490


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

JBrzoz00 said:


> I use a boulder bag ult104 and love it, suspenders are nice also.
> 
> http://www.boulderbag.com/electrian.htm
> 
> ...


What happen to the boulder bags? They used to sell them at the deeps. I like the handles they put on the hips. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Dough (Jul 22, 2014)

Kuny's are really nice:
https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/usedphotosna/44701976_614.jpg


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Build your own...


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Any of you ever try these www.deadontools.com ? Ive wanted to try em for years now but I haven't needed a new tool rig yet.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

When working with a very large crew over several years and seeing the results of workers compensation claims and assessments from a 50 year record one formulates a bad opinion of pouches. Personally I had only worn one while working in the business as a helper during school years and that was enough.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

My Orthopedic Doctors says the worst thing you can do as an electrician long term is wear a tool belt. Hip and nerve damage can result from long use of a tool belt.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

brian john said:


> My Orthopedic Doctors says the worst thing you can do as an electrician long term is wear a tool belt. Hip and nerve damage can result from long use of a tool belt.


The tool belt is really sneaky, it doesn't feel like it's bothering you but it's slowly f.ing up your hips and back in ways you won't necessary realize was the tool belt. 

I think suspenders set up right reduce or eliminate the trouble the tool belt makes. 

Not even kidding, all the useless hoops OSHA makes you jump through, a good safety measure for your long term health would be never wear a tool belt without suspenders.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

brian john said:


> My Orthopedic Doctors says the worst thing you can do as an electrician long term is wear a tool belt. Hip and nerve damage can result from long use of a tool belt.


I never understood why some guys feel the need to carry every tool they own in saddle bags on their hips and walk hunched over as they shuffle along. I have used the same apron and pouch Hack posted below with great success.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

I use a canvas Homedepot apron, they are like a dollar. I put the tools i am using my pant pockets.

Tool belts always hurt my back.


----------



## Jamato (Jul 28, 2015)

I can't wear a belt. Sciatic problems. I use a Klein apron with my everyday hand tools in them (They have one in a girly color ) and I just wear it over my shoulder. Then a milk crate with a hand truck for when I need more stuff.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I never understood why some guys feel the need to carry every tool they own in saddle bags on their hips and walk hunched over as they shuffle along. I have used the same apron and pouch Hack posted below with great success.


If you don't wear bags out here (So Cal) - you won't be working in commercial. You get some slack if your well established or the single line guy. But no large company, union or non union, will let you fly with an apron. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> If you don't wear bags out here (So Cal) - you won't be working in commercial. You get some slack if your well established or the single line guy. But no large company, union or non union, will let you fly with an apron.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I've heard this before, it still makes no sense. Cali that worries about causing cancer so much and ignores orthopedic problems.......


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've heard this before, it still makes no sense. Cali that worries about causing cancer so much and ignores orthopedic problems.......


It's very competitive and not established like back east with the unions is my guess. 
Also I believe it comes with the trade. If you can't carry a 12' ladder, you probably shouldn't be in the trade. It's like football players and concussions...it's part of the job description. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> It's very competitive and not established like back east with the unions is my guess.
> Also I believe it comes with the trade. If you can't carry a 12' ladder, you probably shouldn't be in the trade. It's like football players and concussions...it's part of the job description.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


If electricians were being paid the same as footballers then the risk of destroying your body and retiring before 40 would be more feasible.

I can't even tell you how many guys have bad knees, hips, and backs from the trades. Most of the guys in my own family have all had parts repaired or replaced from being in the trades.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> If electricians were being paid the same as footballers then the risk of destroying your body and retiring before 40 would be more feasible.
> 
> I can't even tell you how many guys have bad knees, hips, and backs from the trades. Most of the guys in my own family have all had parts repaired or replaced from being in the trades.


Such is life. "By the sweat of your brow you shall eat ", my friend.

At least in this country we can choose which profession we like. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

zac said:


> It's very competitive and not established like back east with the unions is my guess.
> Also I believe it comes with the trade. If you can't carry a 12' ladder, you probably shouldn't be in the trade. It's like football players and concussions...it's part of the job description.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


That's why I wear a belt instead of an apron, you can only fit a 6 foot ladder in an apron.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> Such is life. "By the sweat of your brow you shall eat ", my friend.
> 
> At least in this country we can choose which profession we like.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


This is true but there is no clause that says you can't work smarter than harder.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> This is true but there is no clause that says you can't work smarter than harder.


I agree...but around here the employer says what's smart! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> I agree...but around here the employer says what's smart!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Of course, it's Kalifornia..... I wish you a lot of luck dealing with all that. :thumbsup:


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Clc makes good bags . I got a dottie clc rip off bag and it is about 50 pounds . I dont wear bags thats what carhartts are for . You really only need 4 or 5 tools per task , bags sit on cart , tools in pockets , next task next tools . You can move faster than lightning If you can make it all about Henry Ford and his assembly line yo .


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

I've scaled back my hip load, but I'm still loving my Occidental 9596 for basically everything but finishing work.


----------



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've heard this before, it still makes no sense. Cali that worries about causing cancer so much and ignores orthopedic problems.......


Once the state figures out a way to tax a worker for using or not using bags and spins it somehow to say the proceeds go to the children or some other lie, our idiot voters will gladly vote to pass it. 

All this sinking ship of a state cares about is extracting as much money as possible for the government workers and teet suckers.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

zac said:


> It's very competitive and not established like back east with the unions is my guess.
> Also I believe it comes with the trade. If you can't carry a 12' ladder, you probably shouldn't be in the trade. It's like football players and concussions...it's part of the job description.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


As an employer I realize different workers perform better with their own style of approaching a project, for me to assume something as basic about what an employee wears around his waist is dumb IMO.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

brian john said:


> As an employer I realize different workers perform better with their own style of approaching a project, for me to assume something as basic about what an employee wears around his waist is dumb IMO.


And that's why you could be considered a "good employer". Unfortunately in shops around here with 100 plus full time workers, that's not negotiable or quite honest, (imo) profitable. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

